# 7.65x54mm from Egypt



## dfurlano (May 22, 2006)

Friend sent me some casing and I made a pen... used a clear powder coat and made the clip from a casing, just pounded it out with a brass hammer. Commets welcome. (click on photos to make larger).


----------



## vick (May 22, 2006)

I really like the clip.  The pen is nice to!


----------



## Tom McMillan (May 22, 2006)

Very sharp Dan!!!  Would be interested in learning more about how you made the clip if you'd like to share it.[]


----------



## thetalbott4 (May 22, 2006)

I'm generally not a big fan of casing pens, but this is a good design. Looks sharp. I would also like to hear more on your process not only for the clip, but the whole thing if you get a chance. I might have do one of these as I'm a big .308 fan. Thanks.


----------



## rtparso (May 22, 2006)

Pen is nice but the clip is wow!


----------



## Huzzah (May 22, 2006)

Very nice looking pen.  Any chance you could give us more info on the clip and how you made it?


----------



## EdwinSSIV (May 22, 2006)

Great Pen!  Awesome design!


----------



## ken69912001 (May 22, 2006)

Nice looking pen.Probably the best looking casing pen I have seen. beautiful clip.


----------



## JimGo (May 22, 2006)

I'm not usually a fan of casing pens, but that's really sharp!  Very well done!


----------



## Daniel (May 22, 2006)

This is definitly in the top two favorites for casing pens for me. fantastic job. Great touch making your own clip as well. it looks great.


----------



## alamocdc (May 22, 2006)

Nice work, Dan. I like the clip idea. Do you think the solder is strong enough to hold up?


----------



## leehljp (May 23, 2006)

Can't add anything more that what others have said. Awesome.


----------



## Johnathan (May 23, 2006)

I am in accord with everyone else. The pen is nice and the clip is great.


----------



## Randy_ (May 23, 2006)

Technically, the pen is very well done and the clip is a nice touch.  

Artistically, I like the combination of wood and brass in upper barrel a lot; but when it is matched with the lower barrel, the pen looks very unbalanced.  Way too much brass and not enough wood for my taste.


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 23, 2006)

Dan, 

Add me to the list of positive comments.  I really like your innovation with the clip.


----------



## pete00 (May 23, 2006)

looks super, nice going !!


----------



## gerryr (May 23, 2006)

That's a great looking pen.  My question is how did you attach the clip, which is really nice BTW.


----------



## dfurlano (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.  I really do not like the tip.  I need to buy a lathe.  I can see your point Randy but I haven't seen one that I like that has less brass.

I can give a little more info on the clip and a photo or two. But all I did was to cut a casing long ways in half.  Cut the closed end off where the primer is.  Then I cut a tab to connect the clip to the casing.  Stood the half on one edge and used a brass hammer to fold the casing in on itself going from one side to the other.

I did solder the clip and top casing together.  Question was will it hold?  Well I was buffing the clip assembly at about 2500 rpm's and the assembly shot out of my hand hit the lathe rails pinged several times across the shop.  I didn't see it I only heard where it went.  When I found the assembly there was a big ding in top part where the primer goes but it was still together.  I doubt that anyone dropping the pen will reach the velocity that it reached coming off the buffing wheel.  I was surprised that there wasn't more damage.  I can do a photo or two on how I assembled the clip.

It may take me a while to get the photos together.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 23, 2006)

I believe this is the nicest ammo casing pen I have seen yet. The wood accents and compliments the brass. Brass not overdone IMHO, that's what this style is all about. Clip assembly excellent, I join in with the throng of admirers on that.


----------



## Skye (May 23, 2006)

I think the writing on the back of the shell is one of my favorite parts.

Good job on getting the primer ends of the shells to match up. Mine are drilling a little off center and they arent matchin up [xx(]


----------



## dfurlano (May 23, 2006)

I drill the casings in the lathe in a dowel and mandrel.  That is the best way have found to hit deas center.


----------



## dfurlano (May 23, 2006)

OK, for something really different.  

I am a long time member of a online gaming community. No we are not a cult or clan.  Anyhow, the pen I show in this forum I made for a friend in this community.  So I posted a message with a link to this thread.  One of the guys is a dentist student and wanted to make a pen.  I am sure he didn't ask me to make one because he is a poor student.  So he posts this thread to show his creation.  Actually I was impressed.  He said if I posted this link you guys would throw me out.. but I don't think this group is that judgemental... I hope... FYI my nick is mr meany.

http://forums.sofposse.com/index.php?showtopic=21866&st=0&gopid=228548#entry228548


----------



## Skye (May 23, 2006)

I gotta say, those things are fugly, but he's making something, so I cant fault the guy!


----------



## Randy_ (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dfurlano_
> <br />.....I can see your point Randy but I haven't seen one that I like that has less brass......



Dan:  That is my first criterion, as well.  I make what I like.  It must be a little painful for the commercial penmakers to stand at their lathes, making pens they don't care for??



> _Originally posted by dfurlano_
> <br />.....all I did was to cut a casing long ways in half.....



I bet a lot of folks would like to know how you do that.....as would I!!  Strikes me that cutting a casing lengthwise is a bit of a mechanical feat!!


----------



## dfurlano (May 23, 2006)

10" bandsaw.  

I try to make pens I like but it doesn't always work out that way.


----------



## Randy_ (May 23, 2006)

I have one of those; but never would have thought to use it for something like that.  Thanks.



> _Originally posted by Dan_<br />...I try to make pens I like but it doesn't always work out that way...



I guess we all have experienced that at one time or another.[]


----------



## mick (May 23, 2006)

Dan I really really like that one........She's a beaut!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy_ (May 23, 2006)

Another question.........  Did you use plain old tin/lead solder or did you used a silver-bearing solder??  And a request, if I might.....next time the camera is out, could you post a close-up of the "other" side of the clip....the edge where the solder line is located??  

I, obviously, don't know what that side of the clip looks like so maybe it is not necessary; but it occurs to me that a "nicer" edge might be achieved by folding the clip twice.  Fold 1/4 of the width of the clip towards the centerline from each side and have the "joint" on the back of the clip where it will not be seen.  Easier said than done...I know...and maybe not necessary depending upon how your technique turned out??

One other thought.....if you used an acid-based flux to solder, there may be some green discoloration in the future unless you were meticulous in cleaning up after the soldering operation.  If you are not already doing so and plan to make more of these pens, it might be wise to use a non-acid soldering flux. 

Thanks.


----------



## dfurlano (May 23, 2006)

Clip info in penturning forum


----------



## wags54 (May 24, 2006)

what a great and inovative looking pen. must of took some time to come up with that idea then more time to complete. But well worth the great outcome you achieved!!


----------



## BigRob777 (May 25, 2006)

Dan,
Wow, so this is the pen you were talking about.  What kind of wood is that?  I seem to be the only one here asking about the wood, but you know me.  I've got wood on the brain.  That's what my wife says anyway.
What an awesome looking work of art.  Please bring it the next time we meet.  
Thanks for sharing,
Rob


----------



## jogregmon (May 29, 2006)

Really nice.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 25, 2006)

you have done a great job mate'


----------



## arjudy (Jun 26, 2006)

Very cool.  Well done.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jun 26, 2006)

Dan,
BTW, I wouldn't wish any "commets" (see original post) on this pen, it looks like a tough pen, but the heat might burn it up.  I know that was lame, but you're a smart guy and it's hard to trip you up.  BTW, I dew reeleyz that's not how comet iz spelt.[)]

This pen was a big hit at our BBQ, thanks for bringing it and thanks for coming.  My wife really liked your wife too.  You guys are welcome anytime.
Rob


----------



## Brent (Jun 27, 2006)

I agree with the others here, GREAT PEN.I think the clip is a very good idea. Have you ever thought about using the bullet for the nib. I have done a few using the bullet for the nib, but it is a pain to drill them


----------



## Justdon83 (Jun 27, 2006)

Dan - I really like the way your pens look! How did you attach the clip after you fabricated it?
DonO


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 27, 2006)

Very nice pen especially the clip.


----------

